# Parent visas - Subclass 870 (Contributory Temporary) and Subclass 143 (Contributory Permanent)



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Forum members,

I want to bring my Parents to Australia and I meet the criteria for sponsorship. Objectives are i) to bring them as soon as possible, and ii) for them to stay permanently. I looked at SC870 for faster processing to come to Australia within 6-8months, and SC 143 to stay permanently. However, there are number of confusing conditions on SC143 that I need your opinion on.

SC143 Conditions
1.At the time of application lodgment:
a. Not have a Sponsored Parent (Temporary) (Subclass 870) visa when applying for this visa
b. If you have applied for a different Parent visa but we have not made a decision on that application, you must withdraw that application at the same time that you applying for this visa.

2. At the time of application decision:
a. be outside Australia when we decide your application

Three questions:
1. Can I apply for Subclass 143 visa first, and then Subclass870 visa simultaneously?
2. If yes to above, will simultaneous applications hurt my chances of getting Subclass870 visa considering I will be the sponsor in both applications?
3. How long does SC 143 Application lodgment acknowledgement takes?

@NB,would really appreciate your input. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Haseef


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Sorry not related to the questions you have asked, I would like to know if they are still accepting 870 Temporary parents visa? I thought they had quota for each year, any idea if we can check if the quota is still open?


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

invader992 said:


> Sorry not related to the questions you have asked, I would like to know if they are still accepting 870 Temporary parents visa? I thought they had quota for each year, any idea if we can check if the quota is still open?


I am unsure if they are accepting but as per IMMI website processing time for sponsorship <60 days, and for parent application is <4months


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

haseefforum said:


> Three questions:
> 1. Can I apply for Subclass 143 visa first, and then Subclass870 visa simultaneously?
> 2. If yes to above, will simultaneous applications hurt my chances of getting Subclass870 visa considering I will be the sponsor in both applications?
> 3. How long does SC 143 Application lodgment acknowledgement takes?


1. Yes you can. 143 is essentially a paid PR visa for parents while 870 is only a temporary visa so yes you can do that. But bear in mind that the 870 visa application fee actually costs more than 143 and you have to pay for the health insurance for your parents.https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/sponsored-parent-temporary-870
2. I don't think so. Again 870 is just a temporary visa.
3. Roughly around 12 months after you submit the application when it starts to count.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

invader992 said:


> Sorry not related to the questions you have asked, I would like to know if they are still accepting 870 Temporary parents visa? I thought they had quota for each year, any idea if we can check if the quota is still open?


Yes I guess? on the official site it says 
Applications to be an approved Parent Sponsor opened on 17 April 2019 and can be applied for in ImmiAccount.
Applications for the Sponsored Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 870) opened on 1 July 2019.


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> 1. Yes you can. 143 is essentially a paid PR visa for parents while 870 is only a temporary visa so yes you can do that. But bear in mind that the 870 visa application fee actually costs more than 143 and you have to pay for the health insurance for your parents.https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/sponsored-parent-temporary-870
> 2. I don't think so. Again 870 is just a temporary visa.
> 3. Roughly around 12 months after you submit the application when it starts to count.


Thanks Jenny. Re 3 above, means that if I apply for both SC870 and SC143 together, and get SC870 (~9months) before SC143 acknowledgement (~12months), SC 143's visa condition "do not hold SC870 visa at the time of application" will not be met and may be rejected.

May be safer to apply for SC870 for three years, after that apply for SC 864 / SC143

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

haseefforum said:


> Thanks Jenny. Re 3 above, means that if I apply for both SC870 and SC143 together, and get SC870 (~9months) before SC143 acknowledgement (~12months), SC 143's visa condition "do not hold SC870 visa at the time of application" will not be met and may be rejected.
> 
> May be safer to apply for SC870 for three years, after that apply for SC 864 / SC143
> 
> Is my understanding correct?


Yes you are right. 
Can I get to know your reasons for applying for 870? If you just want your parents to be around, why not applying for 143 then just applying for 600 on which they could stay 12mths out of 18 mths. 600 is way cheaper. Also as a sponsor, 870 has higher criteria with higher income threshold than 143 and has to stay in Australia for more than 4 years.


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> Yes you are right.
> Can I get to know your reasons for applying for 870? If you just want your parents to be around, why not applying for 143 then just applying for 600 on which they could stay 12mths out of 18 mths. 600 is way cheaper. Also as a sponsor, 870 has higher criteria with higher income threshold than 143 and has to stay in Australia for more than 4 years.


Hi Jenny,
Thanks for critically challenging my thinking, appreciate it. This will further validate what route should I take. I will share my thoughts below and would greatly appreciate your feedback.

I meet the higher sponsorship requirements for SC870, i.e; 4years in Australia + $84k income. My thinking is to bring my parents to Australia asap, also keep them here indefinitely with minimal exits. If I apply for SC600, they will have to exit after 12months and I will have to reapply for their 600 visa before SC143 will be granted. Assuming SC143 takes 3-4years to process (As of today, up to May 2016 queue as per Immi website). They may also have to exit again before SC143 is granted.

So I have two options in my mind with rough timelines and costs:
*Option 1:
Timeline:*
Jan 2021 - Apply For SC 870 for 3 years
~Nov '21 - Entry to Australia on SC870 (assuming grant before that),
Nov '24 - Exit Australia
Mar '25 - apply for SC600
~Sep '25 - Entry to Australia on SC600
~Sep '26 - Apply for SC864 (eligibility of pension age met) and get Bridging visa A to stay in Aus
_*~Mar '28 - SC864 grant and stay in Aus as PRs*_
*Total Cost: *
SC 143 =$93k
SC870 = $5000 x 2 = $10,000
SC600 = $365
OSHC costs = ~$400/m x (12mx6years) until SC864 is granted = $33,600 cumulative
*No of exits * = 1, 6 tickets @1500/each = $9,000
Total = *$145k

Option 2:
Timeline*
Jan 2021 - Apply For SC 600 and SC 143 together
~Nov '21 - entry to Australia on SC600 (assuming grant before that)
Nov '22 - Exit Australia
Mar '23 - apply for SC600 again
~Aug '23 - entry to Australia on SC600
~Jan '24 - Pay 2nd VAC fee SC143
~Feb '24 - Exit Australia before SC143 visa grant
*~Jun '24 - SC 143 visa grant and entry back to Aus as PRs
Total Cost: *
SC143 = $93k
SC600 = $365 x 2 = $730
OSHC costs = ~$400/m x 20m = $8000 cumulative
*No of exits * = 2; Approx ticket cost (10tickets @ $1500/each)= $15,000
Total = $*116k*

As I wrote above, it became clear that Option 2 is faster and cost effective, but it requires 1 more exit than option 1. So option 2 seems more feasible now. Does above sound about correct?

@jenny, Few questions.
1. Do you know what's the processing time for SC143?
2. When do we have to pay 2nd VAC fee for SC143? Assuming 12month from application to acknowledgement, would it be another 12months?
3. When do we need to do Health assessments for SC143? Asking to check whether it would be beneficial to do Immigration health assessments at the time of SC600 application if we get SC143 health assessment check within 12months of application?

Many Thanks,
Haseef


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseefforum said:


> Hi Jenny,
> Thanks for critically challenging my thinking, appreciate it. This will further validate what route should I take. I will share my thoughts below and would greatly appreciate your feedback.
> 
> I meet the higher sponsorship requirements for SC870, i.e; 4years in Australia + $84k income. My thinking is to bring my parents to Australia asap, also keep them here indefinitely with minimal exits. If I apply for SC600, they will have to exit after 12months and I will have to reapply for their 600 visa before SC143 will be granted. Assuming SC143 takes 3-4years to process (As of today, up to May 2016 queue as per Immi website). They may also have to exit again before SC143 is granted.
> ...


1. It’s currently 4-5 years from the date you apply 
2. At the *** end of the process after you are asked to take Medicals and you clear it
3. You will be asked to do the medicals and submit PCC just before your file is ready for grant
So you can do the medicals only 4-5 years from the date you apply
Cheers


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. It’s currently 4-5 years from the date you apply
> 2. At the *** end of the process after you are asked to take Medicals and you clear it
> 3. You will be asked to do the medicals and submit PCC just before your file is ready for grant
> So you can do the medicals only 4-5 years from the date you apply
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
And processing times for SC870 and SC 600? Both are 7-9months, is that correct? I am trying to answer what would be the quickest way to get my parents to come to Australia assuming the border restrictions are eased.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseefforum said:


> Thanks NB.
> And processing times for SC870 and SC 600? Both are 7-9months, is that correct? I am trying to answer what would be the quickest way to get my parents to come to Australia assuming the border restrictions are eased.


SC 870 processing time is much longer then 600
You usually get the 600 in a few weeks
Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

haseefforum said:


> Hi Jenny,
> Thanks for critically challenging my thinking, appreciate it. This will further validate what route should I take. I will share my thoughts below and would greatly appreciate your feedback.
> 
> I meet the higher sponsorship requirements for SC870, i.e; 4years in Australia + $84k income. My thinking is to bring my parents to Australia asap, also keep them here indefinitely with minimal exits. If I apply for SC600, they will have to exit after 12months and I will have to reapply for their 600 visa before SC143 will be granted. Assuming SC143 takes 3-4years to process (As of today, up to May 2016 queue as per Immi website). They may also have to exit again before SC143 is granted.
> ...


Hi,

I'll just be brief since NB has answered your questions.

600 only takes days to weeks to process and it does not require a mandatory health insurance. You can purchase overseas health insurance other than Australian ones for a much cheaper price. 

Overall I cannot comment directly as which option is better for you as you may think no travelling back is your priority then maybe option 1 is better?


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll just be brief since NB has answered your questions.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jenny. Option 1 means I can't apply for SC 143 now. 

NB and Jenny, to speed up the process of SC143 paid PR, I have decided to apply in the below manner:
1. Jan '21 - Apply for SC 143 and SC 600
2. ~Jan '22 - Wait for SC143 application acknowledgment and exit Australia after completing 1 year on SC 600. Start SC870 sponsorship application
3. ~Jun '22 - Apply for SC 870 (3years) as the processing time for SC 143 is >58months.
4. ~ Jan '23 - Enter Australia on SC870
5. Jan '26 - Exit Australia and receive SC143 grant

Questions:
1. Can I apply for 870 visa AFTER i have lodged and received acknowledgement on SC143 visa?
2. Does above timeline and steps make sense? Do you see any conflict of conditions?
3. If my parents get SC 600, will they be able to travel considering covid restrictions?

Thanks for your help both NB and Jenny. Much appreciated


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

haseefforum said:


> Questions:
> 1. Can I apply for 870 visa AFTER i have lodged and received acknowledgement on SC143 visa?
> 2. Does above timeline and steps make sense? Do you see any conflict of conditions?
> 3. If my parents get SC 600, will they be able to travel considering covid restrictions?


1. I haven't found anything myself so DHA didn't officially say you cannot. But you can still consult with a MARA agent to get a definite answer. 
2. If yes to 1, then there is no conflict of conditions.
3. No. COVID restrictions are now in place and you parents won't get SC600 (or 143 or 870) approval until the international boarder is open.


----------



## balweet (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello Everyone

My mother is in Australia currently on her SC600. Her 12 months period of stay is finishing on the 7th Feb 2021. Can I apply SC870 for her and then apply for a Bridging Visa to allow her to stay here in Australia lawfully.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balweet said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My mother is in Australia currently on her SC600. Her 12 months period of stay is finishing on the 7th Feb 2021. Can I apply SC870 for her and then apply for a Bridging Visa to allow her to stay here in Australia lawfully.
> 
> Thanks.


Has the no further visa conditions 8503 waived ?
Is she eligible for the 870 ?
What’s her age ?
Cheers


----------



## balweet (Aug 9, 2015)

NB said:


> Has the no further visa conditions 8503 waived ?
> Is she eligible for the 870 ?
> What’s her age ?
> Cheers


Fortunately, she doesn't have 8503 on her visa, but, she does have 8558 though.
I have been living in Australia for last more than 4 years. I am a PR here. She is 61 right now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balweet said:


> Fortunately, she doesn't have 8503 on her visa, but, she does have 8558 though.
> I have been living in Australia for last more than 4 years. I am a PR here. She is 61 right now.


There is no clarity whether a bridging visa will be issued or not 

“It is interesting that they have given this visa a 800 number for traditionally all 800 numbered visas can be lodged onshore and this means bridging visas are granted. The detail for this aspect has not been released so far.”

You also have to meet the minimum income level to meet the sponsorship criteria
Cheers


----------



## lchin (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi. May I know what's the income requirement for a sponsor of contributory parent visa? I've read something about 83k, but is it annual income excluding superannuation, after tax deduction, since they mention taxable income?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lchin said:


> Hi. May I know what's the income requirement for a sponsor of contributory parent visa? I've read something about 83k, but is it annual income excluding superannuation, after tax deduction, since they mention taxable income?


Your taxable income is the income you have to pay tax on. It is the term used for the amount left after you have deducted all the expenses you are allowed to claim from your assessable income.
Cheers


----------



## lchin (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh dear, then the income requirement is much, much higher as gross pay. So if I'm earning 86k with superannuation, I'm not even close to being eligible?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lchin said:


> Oh dear, then the income requirement is much, much higher as gross pay. So if I'm earning 86k with superannuation, I'm not even close to being eligible?


That’s correct
If your spouse is working, look for the couples threshold limit
Cheers


----------



## swashah (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi everyone, I want to bring my mother temporarily to live with me - but she is not on regular diabetes medicines and hypertension - I was wondering if I would be able to get any insurance for her that can cater for her medication? Any suggestion would be highly appreciated as I am completely illiterate on my parent's visa.

Thanks in anticipation!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swashah said:


> Hi everyone, I want to bring my mother temporarily to live with me - but she is not on regular diabetes medicines and hypertension - I was wondering if I would be able to get any insurance for her that can cater for her medication? Any suggestion would be highly appreciated as I am completely illiterate on my parent's visa.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation!!


Just talk to any of the insurance companies
They will tell you if they will insure her or not and what will be covered and what will be not
The insurance companies treat each case separately and another person’s experience can’t be used on your case 
Cheers


----------



## swashah (Mar 28, 2021)

NB said:


> Just talk to any of the insurance companies
> They will tell you if they will insure her or not and what will be covered and what will be not
> The insurance companies treat each case separately and another person’s experience can’t be used on your case
> Cheers


Thank you very much @NB - appreciated, I will talk to different insurance companies to explore my option - thanks


----------

